# Sonic Mega Collection Plus - Startfehler



## Wannseesprinter (2. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe etwas in meiner Spielesammlung gekramt und bin auf die DVD-Hülle mit der Beschriftung "Sonic Mega Collection Plus" für den PC gestoßen. Cool, dachte ich mir, installierte das Spiel wie üblich und wollte es starten. Hier bleibt der Kloß aber im Hals stecken.

Zur Veranschaulichung habe ich zwei Videos bei Youtube hochgeladen, die ich hier eingebunden habe und einen passenden Screenshot beigefügt.

Fehler:

Starte ich das Spiel entweder per DVD oder der MegaCollectionPlus.exe im Programmordner, lädt das Programm kurz an, die DVD läuft auch an, es tut sich aber danach nichts. Das Programm lädt nicht. Es erscheinen lediglich zwei Prozesse im Task Manager, die dann nach einiger Zeit schnell wieder aus der Liste verschwinden.

Das Spiel ist leider mit einem Kopierschutz versehen. Macht dieser mir vielleicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung? Ist der Prozess namens ~e5.0001 nicht sogar ein Kopierschutz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So verhält sich das Spiel, wenn ich es per Autostartfunktion oder .exe versuche zu starten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo6cA0_atnA

Und so, wenn ich dem Spiel ein anderes Betriebssystem vorgaukle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fboskwD__zw

Hat eventuell jemand gleiche oder ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem oder anderen Spielen gesammelt oder gar einen Lösungsansatz? Ich bin schon mal für hilfreiche Beiträge sehr dankbar.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt durch die Bildqualität von Youtube trotzdem etwas erkennen. Es kann sein, dass ein Video noch nicht funktioniert. YouTube bearbeitet es noch.


----------



## jetleg (5. Februar 2009)

Yo hi. Habe mir auch das Spiel gekauft und das selbe Problem. Aber ein Prozess mit ~e5.001 ist defintiv nicht dabei. Der Typ von der Sega Hotline meinte das das Spiel eine Sound Karte erfordert und das es wie bei mir mit 
einer Onboard Sound Peripherie nicht funktionieren kann. Hmm muss mir erst eine Soundkarte kaufen um festzustellen ob er Recht hatte. Sonst weiss ich derweil keine Lösung wie dieses Problem zu beheben ist. 


mein system
amd duo core 2,4gHz 3,4gb ram 8800gt 
xp home


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Februar 2009)

Darf ich dich beunruhigen? Ich habe eine Soundkarte gesondert verbaut (Creative XFi Xtreme Music) und die Onboard im BIOS deaktiviert deaktiviert.

Du hast XP auf deinem Rechner, das beruhigt mich wiederum etwas. Solltest du das Problem behoben haben, so lasse es mich bitte wissen. Ich knabber seit einiger Zeit auf der DVD-Hülle des Spiels, weil ich es nicht spielen kann


----------



## jetleg (8. Februar 2009)

So so das beunruhigt mich allerdings. Ich werde mir aber trotzdem eine Soundkarte zulegen da ich mir das schon seit längerem vorgenommen habe. Weiss halt nur noch nicht welche die passende ist, primär sollte sie zum gamen geeignet sein und ein bisschen Sounds produzieren sollte sie auch können. Das ist diesbezüglich nicht so leicht die richtige zu finden zumindest in meiner Preisklasse. Denke eher an eine creative X-FI Titanium.

Tja zu dem Problem habe ich in diversen Forumen gelesen das wenn man zu viel Speicher eingebaut hat dieses Problem ebenfalls auftaucht. Zum Beispiel beschreibt jemand mit über 2GB Speicher dieses Problem ebenfalls zu haben und wenn er das Spiel auf einen anderen Rechner installiert mit =< 2GB dann funktionierts. Ich habe aber keine Lust wegen dieser einen Anwendung nicht gleich ein paar Riegel zu entfernen. Ist dir das bekannt?

MfG

Oh Ach ja mit Knabbern an der DVD Hülle geht mir genauso....

Habe es gerade auf einen PC (XP home) mit =< 2GB RAM Installiert und siehe da es läuft.. Weiss jemand wie ich ohne die Riegel zu entfernen meinen RAM reduzieren kann? wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Zoon (8. Februar 2009)

Bzw. das Spiel so einrichten dass es nur CPU Kern nutzt, gerade ältere Spiele haben so ihre Problemchen mit Dual / Quadcores.


----------



## jetleg (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe im task manager die zugehörigkeit von megacollectionplus.exe auf 1 Kern geschaltet hat aber nix gebracht.

Jo Hallo nochmal endlich habe ich die LÖSUNG dieses Problems gefunden.

Es scheint sich eine fehlerhafte Charge durch die Qualitätskontrolle geschmuggelt zu haben. 

Das Spiel läuft bei mir wenn ich XP mit weniger als 2048 RAM starte.
Und wie:
Öffne Konsole  (start ausführen)
            Starte >msconfig
            Bei BOOT.INI unter Erweiterte Optionen MAXMEM anhaken 
            Den Speicher auf 1024 reduzieren
            Speichern und neu starten dann funzts


p.s. Denn Speicher wiederherrstellen mit entfernen des haken bei MAXMEM


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. Februar 2009)

Uff, vielen Dank für den Hinweis  Habe deine Beiträge mal zusammengefügt.

Kann ich es nicht irgendwie über die Eigenschaften der .exe regeln? Ich möchte nicht, dass ich das Herunterdrosseln des Rams vergesse und stets mit geringerem Arbeitsspeicher umhergurke, als ich möchte 

Bei Programmkompatibilität etwas oder vielleicht ein kleiner Dos-Verweis mit weniger als 2 Gb Ram zum Verwalten - ist davon etwas möglich?


----------



## 1nikefreak (8. Februar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Uff, vielen Dank für den Hinweis  Habe deine Beiträge mal zusammengefügt.
> 
> Kann ich es nicht irgendwie über die Eigenschaften der .exe regeln? Ich möchte nicht, dass ich das Herunterdrosseln des Rams vergesse und stets mit geringerem Arbeitsspeicher umhergurke, als ich möchte
> 
> Bei Programmkompatibilität etwas oder vielleicht ein kleiner Dos-Verweis mit weniger als 2 Gb Ram zum Verwalten - ist davon etwas möglich?


 
hey,

danke für eure hilfe, sagt mal hat wer die cheats auch gefunden für die ganzen spiel, was mir noch aufgefallen ist wie steig ich von nem laufenden spiel per joypad aus?

thx,


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Beitrag hier erst sehr spät wahrgenommen. Du kannst beim Startmenü der Sonic Mega Collection + bei den Optionen den Knopf für "Menue" (oder so ähnlich) frei belegen. Dieser Knopf dient unter anderem dem Verlassen während des laufenden Spiels. Sollte sich das nicht klären lassen, schaue ich Zuhause nochmal nach 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------

